# 6/6 SmackDown LIVE Discussion: Owens Vs Nakamura



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

I would literally laugh my ass off if they did a thing that if Randy loses at MITB he gets banned from coming back to St Louis. Armed guards at the border stop him "We don't like losers in this town"

:booklel

WWE kindly do this please


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

No mention of the Maharaja or the Viper? :shame


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So mad at myself for not going to this show. I only wanted to go for Nakamura, AJ, Owens and the Usos.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

Watch Owens get pinned AGAIN by that geek Nakamura.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Oh look another multi-woman clusterfuck SD women's division match


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time to start getting ready for the BLUE BRAND :liquor


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

Love this match


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

JC00 said:


> Oh look another multi-woman clusterfuck SD women's division match


What's more sad is the fact that'll go longer than both the "championship matches" from RAW's divas division past 2 nights combined.


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

If nak pins ko again this will be the third time if he does should get a title shot. I don't see a clean finish for this match I'll be surprised if there is tho


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Ugh, Ziggler vs AJ again? Also The New Day suck, sounds like another SD that I'll only watch parts of.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Strategize said:


> What's more sad is the fact that'll go longer than both the "championship matches" from RAW's divas division past 2 nights combined.


lol you workrate geeks whining about a kendo stick match going 5 minutes after one of the people in the match got nailed a bunch of times with it and then got hit with a finisher


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Strategize said:


> What's more sad is the fact that'll go longer than both the "championship matches" from RAW's divas division past 2 nights combined.


Probably true, but I do wish we could get something other than 6 women tags/multi women matches every week for the most part.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

JC00 said:


> lol you workrate geeks whining about a kendo stick match going 5 minutes after one of the people in the match got nailed a bunch of times with it and then got hit with a finisher


Superman himself couldn't defend that absolute travesty of a match.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Now he's The WWE's Rockstar.

WWE is so worried that people will read a Japanese name and go "bor-ing." It's like they're apologizing.


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

I'm not fond of the 6 woman tags here. I think promos furthering the story or recapping last week is better. A 6 person tag match feels like a step down.

Owens/Nakamura feels a little early.

Expect Aj to get his win back after Ziggler beat him in his hometown.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

Going to be there in person tonight so I am hoping for a good show

Owens vs. Nakamura and Styles vs. Ziggler seems like a good start to me. Might even stay for the Neville vs. TJP match. seems like a pretty solid card besides the women who are yet again in a six woman tag match. But oh well, at least i get to see all of them.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

WWE are advertising it as the first ever meeting between Nakamura vs Owens. But currently I am watching Kevin Steen vs Shinsuke Nakamura war of the worlds 2014 on the ring of honor yt channel, laughable.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The rematch is likely to give Styles a clean win to make up for Ziggler's "botch" last week.

Let's see how Nakamura does against Owens...

I'm feeling like joining you blue folks tonight on this live thread while watching the show. So see you then.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

- Will Randy Orton and Jinder Mahal finally collide after being away from each other for a few weeks?
- Will AJ Styles beat Dolph Ziggler this time?
- Who will the New Day compete against in their first match on the blue brand?
- Does Kevin Owens stand a chance against Shinsuke Nakamura?
- Will Sami Zayn continue to build up his hot momentum?

Find out on the next edition of Smackdown Live. Stay tuned


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Bangs head against wall*

For once can Randy beat up Jinder for fuck sake? :damnyou


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

If Dolph beats AJ again, the reaction here will be a sight to see.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

THE FRUMIOUS BANDERSNATCH said:


> If Dolph bwats AJ again, the reaction here will be a sight to see.


Will never top the Ellsworth part 3 fury. At least I don't expect it to.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Jinder is so important that he doesn't even get a mention lol. May as well go the part timer route that Brock has, he isn't needed.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hawkke said:


> Will never top the Ellsworth part 3 fury. At least I don't expect it to.


:lol Ellsworth was pretty spectacular. Can't believe WWE has squandered the potential Ellsworth/Nak dream match.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Hoping for a solid show.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ok let's see, joining the blue (enemy) brand for tonight's show


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Here we go !


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hyping the women first!:ark


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Crowd sounds good tonight


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

I really hate Shane.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Only way this match could be saved is if they add Asuka to it.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The jobber still trying to justify his existence I see...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

2 time superstar? :lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Well there's a solid reaction for those who say Carmella gets no reaction.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Did he say two time superstar for Tamina? :lol

Also I really don't like Shane


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Becky with the best reaction. :becky


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Queen :mark


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That's actually a pretty dope looking briefcase.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

At least the briefcase isn't pink.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Sandow didn't win. :mj2

I like the briefcase.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Was that just a segment to unveil what amounts to an accessory?


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

THE FRUMIOUS BANDERSNATCH said:


> Becky with the best reaction. :becky


Either Her or Charlotte are winning *james ellsworth voice* duh lol. But seriously though they want the underdog to win 0


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Of course the jobber has to cash in his mic time...


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

"PIPE DOWN, PRINCESS!"

Charlotte is so fucking loud :lmao


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

starsfan24 said:


> Sandow didn't win. :mj2
> 
> I like the briefcase.


Cena did carry his ass to the best match of his wwe life though


----------



## Badshah e Hind (May 25, 2017)

ellsworth saying mansplain please kill me.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Charlotte and Natty. Stop yelling. Good God. 

Also Natty telling Charlotte she's ripping off Ric. :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Natalya reminds me of the Cowardly Lion.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol i can't help but see those horrible leaked nudes in my head everytime Charlotte says shes genetically superior lol, honey those pictures say different.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Badshah e Hind said:


> ellsworth saying mansplain please kill me.


Horrible.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Becky's best promo


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

wwetna1 said:


> Cena did carry his ass to the best match of his wwe life though


Fair point.

Naomi's alive!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

ah go on make a big ass womens tag just because


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The bald snatcher is coming. :mark


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Naomi, the laziest womens champion since Nikki Bella


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

wkc_23 said:


> Crowd sounds good tonight


My city hasn't had a live show in like 5 years. They been waiting forever. So they happy tonight.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*I guess Tamina has upper mouth dentures?*


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*If Nia wins this Money in the Bank match will she cash it in on Naomi or Alexa?*


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Naomi vs Lana, lets go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lana :mark:


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Lana wens3


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

LANA! :mark


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Dancer Lana is finally here!


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

LANA in the building looking like Torrie Wilson


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

I thought it was No Way Jose at first :lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

the fuck its eva marie


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Lana's leg. :sodone


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

ANAL

I mean, LANA!!!


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Nice theme


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Lana ready to CRUSH the competition...


----------



## Badshah e Hind (May 25, 2017)

oh no here comes the burlesque escort

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Yep, women revolution is dead.

Not sure why people complain about Bayley, Naomi is HORRIBLE.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

That theme is quite something. :lol


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

these segments are awful


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Ugh, this is a fucking joke. Lana? Where's Asuka?


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

She still has her accent. What the fuck would Lana do in this match.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Lana's pop wens3


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*Wagers on who's next? I got $50 on Mickie James.*


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Wtf was that laugh Naomi?


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

LMAO at all the girls in the ring laughing their ass off at Lana 

Sad thing is Lana probably could botch less than Naomi. 


NIKKI comeback for it please


----------



## Badshah e Hind (May 25, 2017)

im surprised she still.has that awful accent

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Becky and Charlotte :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Snatch her bald, Naomi.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Becky and Charlotte :ha


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

They have face Naomi acting like an asshole :lmao


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Are they pantomiming tea drinking or pot smoking?


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Lana with that accent still 


Rusev incoming to destroy Shane.


----------



## Badshah e Hind (May 25, 2017)

naomis ebonics kill my ears. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Charlotte and Becky are great together :lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

well that was seriously retarded


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Lana more over than the rest of the girls lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Lana attempted to rant in Russian but just remembered she can't speak Russian lol.


----------



## D2theLux (Nov 20, 2014)

Becky and Charlotte have me dying


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

These fans are ridiculous chanting for Lana. Morons.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lana is over as fuck. Which she usually always is.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Lana making Shane and Naomi look like fools. Give us Lana in a match.


----------



## Badshah e Hind (May 25, 2017)

charlotte n beckys expression lol

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol Lana attempted to rant in Russian but just remembered she can't speak Russian lol.


I mean she grew up in Russia so I'm sure she can. Whether they want her to or not is a different story if that's what you were talking about.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Lana's more over than everyone. Guess she's a face now.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

So Lana won't be in the match? She won't even get a singles match against Naomi ? Unless she gets it at the PPV that was a waste.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

SovereignVA said:


> She still has her accent. What the fuck would Lana do in this match.


What the fuck would Carmella do in that Match?


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

Charlotte and Becky are funny together.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:book


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

starsfan24 said:


> I mean she grew up in Russia so I'm sure she can. Whether they want her to or not is a different story if that's what you were talking about.


Then why is her accent so horrible?


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Naomi is going to be in this match? Ugh.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Lana looked stunning.


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

Oh thank God Lana wasn't put into the ladder match.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Then why is her accent so horrible?


That I can't answer :lol


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

THIS MATCH AGAIN


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Did they really think it was a good move to have her lose it and throw a temper tantrum cause she didn't get her way? That made her look pathetic.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

WWE fans are so starved for some fan-service that Lana is over just for being hot.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

lol, i want lana in the ladder match. I reckon she's going to cost it for the faces here and gets a match with Naomi on the ppv. 

oh dear god ... i just thought about that match ... jesus, somebody stop it.


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1 (May 21, 2011)

The awkward moment when Lana was more over than all the other women in the ring including the women's champion :lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> THIS MATCH AGAIN


welcome to tuesday night repeastdown live


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hate the fact that this is a 6 woman's tag match. I REALLY hate the fact that this is a fucking rematch from last week.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

What the hell is Becky doing :lmao


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wonder if Tye Dillinger will face Aiden English tonight, or did they forget Dillinger was on the roster again this week?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Miss Carmella old gear


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> Hate the fact that this is a 6 woman's tag match. I REALLY hate the fact that this is a fucking rematch from last week.


And Backlash. I wish we'd get some singles matches at least.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Ellsworth saying mansplaining :facepalm


----------



## Badshah e Hind (May 25, 2017)

carmellas screaming is pissing me off

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Kiwi Roll always gets a pop


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Sweet, picture in picture!


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Enjoy PiP now because it'll be gone by the main event.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

starsfan24 said:


> Enjoy PiP now because it'll be gone by the main event.


Is that how they did it last time? It would suck if they didn't do it the whole show.


----------



## Badshah e Hind (May 25, 2017)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol Lana attempted to rant in Russian but just remembered she can't speak Russian lol.


i think she actually can she spent her irl childhood in the USSR n she has a decent knowledge of Russiam 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Mordecay said:


> Miss Carmella old gear


So do i man, so do i


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

How many actually pay attention to the PIP?


----------



## Badshah e Hind (May 25, 2017)

scshaastin said:


> Ellsworth saying mansplaining :facepalm


what a cringey SJW term. at least he said it as a heel and not a face. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

RAW needs some picture in picture too.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

starsfan24 said:


> Enjoy PiP now because it'll be gone by the main event.


Does not make any sense to me. It's the ME, why would you not PIP it.


----------



## DethDropLockSplash (Mar 24, 2011)

Women should never be able to start the show and go on for the first 30mins. Killing the show rn


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Ziggler Crüe said:


> Is that how they did it last time? It would suck if they didn't do it the whole show.


The last two weeks they've pulled it during the main event. Hopefully they figure it out tonight.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So is Tamina ever gonna bother to get an actual wrestling attire? Or she just gonna continue to wrestle in her clothes she came in wearing?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:bjpenn at Naomi actually being one of the few faces on the entire roster that can trash talk without coming off like a knob.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Crowd's been pretty good so far.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Those goddamn kicks are so bad.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Dem Becky chants!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I can't even watch those "kicks" If they were going to make Naomi the champ they should have retuned her moveset. Seriously.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God they're gonna make the crowd so tired of seeing these women before MITB comes around, every fucking week multi women tag matches, segments backstage, its jsut fucking overkill. God damn at least give us a few singles matches between them instead of these constant tag matches..


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Those kicks are worse than Shane's punches. :lmao


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Tamina just pinned the champion. What the hell just happened.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Now if that can happen again, belt on the line, one of three screwed up reigns will end.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Tamina got a cover!

Also Lana!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Guess Lana isn't a face....Yet.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Tamina's theme is so god damn horrible and chessey sounding, sounds like one of the tracks from George of the Jungle soundtrack.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Becky didn't get pinned! :fuckyeah


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Ugh now Mojo? fpalm


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

SAMCRO said:


> So is Tamina ever gonna bother to get an actual wrestling attire? Or she just gonna continue to wrestle in her clothes she came in wearing?


Lol Ambrose does it so probably not.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

You thought wrong Mojo, didn't you ask Cesaro or Corbin?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Exactly...winning that battle royal means nothing.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Have Jinder beat this jobber.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Fuck Mojo


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Apparently Mojo didn't get the memo that winning the Andre The Giant Memorial Battle royal gets you jack shit.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Luke Harper with that POP


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Calm Mojo is really good for a promo. If he can fine tune his character, he could do well.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Just go away mojo


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Missed the first half hour of Smackdown. Lana looks silly in that wig. 

Good match to kick things off at least..

Mojo heel turn incoming..


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Mojo does NOT get enough credit for how comfortable and fluid of a talker he is.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Mojo vs Jinder

BIG MONEY MATCH


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Oh fuck no. No. Please God no.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Dafoot


----------



## Badshah e Hind (May 25, 2017)

mojo sucks ass

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Isn't there already enough participants in the MITB ladder match?


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*There. Someone had to say it and Mojo mentions his pin fall victory Mahal. Jesus Christ.*


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Ziggler Crüe said:


> Mojo does NOT get enough credit for how comfortable and fluid of a talker he is.


Yeah, he actually isn't too bad on the stick at all. Not GREAT. But he's good enough.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Feel like Orton will cost Jinder the victory and Mojo will be in the MITB match... Oh what a joy :bunk


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Slow build to Mojo/Jinder Summerslam extravaganza..

Holy crap, they are putting this huge match so early. Smackdown will kick butt! Wooo!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mojo vs Jinder, fucking kill me now


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

wait a sec, so lana can't face naomi but mojo can face jinder.

what the shit biscuits


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Naomi actually did some decent trash talking and now Mojo actually comes across as a believably hungry talent instead of a silly-ass goofball?

Did I stumble into some kind of parallel universe? :lol


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Oh My God, it’s actually happening. Fucking Mojo vs. Jinder, lol.

I will say joking aside, Mojo can talk. If he dropped the goofy shtick, I guarantee people wouldn’t hate him nearly as much.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mojo is obviously not winning the match. Mahal wins with help of his lackeys.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Lol at Shane taking a pause and dramatic motion like Mojo's opponent was some big star. Its just a jobber who happens to be the WWE Champion.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

God Movement said:


> Yeah, he actually isn't too bad on the stick at all. Not GREAT. But he's good enough.


Always felt Mojo had some Monty Brown in him with the mic skills dept


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

The Mummy isn't old enough to have another remake. Fuck off you Scientologist cunt.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Owens to job to Nakmaura 3 straight times. Damn they're making him Shinsuke's bitch.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

How many pins has Naomi taken since the shake up? 4 or 5? Has had 1 title defense. Alexa has had more title defenses in the last 2 days than Naomi has had in 2 months


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol Tamina's theme is so god damn horrible and chessey sounding, sounds like one of the tracks from George of the Jungle soundtrack.


She should have kept the BAD theme


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

I'll give Mojo his due there. Solid segment.

On the other hand he shouldn't be anywhere near the MiTB ladder match with the names already in there. 

Plus I have to cheer for Jinder Mahal. Good God.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hate Tom Cruise but seeing The Mummy.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

wwetna1 said:


> Always felt Mojo had some Monty Brown in him with the mic skills dept


Mojo definitely isn't bad at all. Not sure I can see the Monty Brown in his promos though.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Did they say Ziggler stole the victory from AJ? Lol he won clean.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

AJ :mark: :mark:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

I always get hyped when AJ's theme hits


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Orton will cause Mojo to get dq'ed thus saving the MITB match.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Did they say Ziggler stole the victory from AJ? Lol he won clean.


It was a "botch", Styles foot was supposed to be below the ropes.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

It would almost be funny if Dolph beat AJ again. 

Almost.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Guessing Styles is taking this one because 50/50 booking


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

wow another rematch


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Dolorian said:


> It was a "botch", Styles foot was supposed to be below the ropes.


Lol bet Ziggler got some heat for that, i expect him to lose quickly here for that.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Worst opening half hour to a Smackdown show since the brand split.

Usual shit with the Women's division followed by Mojo Fucking Rawley.

fpalm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol Owens to job to Nakmaura 3 straight times. Damn they're making him Shinsuke's bitch.


Ambrose isn't around, so they needed someone else :grin2:


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

And no PiP here. Love the consistency WWE.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Feel like Orton will cost Jinder the victory and Mojo will be in the MITB match... Oh what a joy :bunk


I would prefer that Randy screw it up so Mojo loses and Mahal stays looking strong. IT could tease a Mojo heel turn.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

No PIP for this match, but for the 6 woman's tag match :tripsscust


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Too many commercials. :cuss:


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Alright_Mate said:


> Worst opening half hour to a Smackdown show since the brand split.
> 
> Usual shit with the Women's division followed by Mojo Fucking Rawley.
> 
> fpalm


Meh, still better than the This Is My Life segment :shrug


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

AJ's more over than Lana tonight. :mark


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

THE FRUMIOUS BANDERSNATCH said:


> AJ's more over than Lana tonight. :mark


It isn't called the house that AJ Styles built for nothin'


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

50/50 booking ftw


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So Mojo has to beat the champion in order to win an opportunity to enter a match to win a contract that gives him an opportunity to face and beat the champion to win the title.

Ok...


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Beautiful transition into the Styles Clash.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Love that ending. :mark


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Styles just HAD to get his win back.

:kobelol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

doe the love of god, what utter shit man


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

As expected


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Loved that match. Very well done!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

AJ is so fucking good at the little things


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Did AJ just beat someone with the Styles Clash? Damn, been a while since that happened.

Even though I hate they did a rematch just a week later, I loved how they called back to the last match but didn’t do the same thing. And that counter into the Styles Clash was great.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Fabreeze :mark


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Dolorian said:


> So Mojo has to beat the champion in order to win an opportunity to enter a match to win a contract that gives him an opportunity to face and beat the champion to win the title.
> 
> Ok...


Lol well this is WWE, the land where logic and things that make sense of any kind are nowhere to be found.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

yassss about fucking time


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Fashion Files! Yay!


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

"Here's looking at you kid...man" :lmao BILLY KIDMAN WILL NEVER DIE :mark:


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Colon Cologne and Anoa'ing :lol

Enzo out of our jurisdiction :lol


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

I think that was the first time the styles clash pinned someone since Curtis Axel.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

ahahahaha fashion files


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Annoa-Inc :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

"Black and white" :lmao


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

Black and white?! Black...and white.lol....


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

The New Day and Breezango :banderas


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Rompers, lol!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Styles proving that he should get another reign as WWE Champ down the road due to him still being amazingly over. :clap

And :lmao at the Fashion Po Po's list of suspects including Enzo Amore and WCW-era Billy Kidman, as well as New Day's inability to realize that they're telepathic.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Ever since the brand split SmackDown has been straight shit.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol that Day One is H thing never gets old.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Whaaaa The New Day asking about intel reguarding the Usos? The same Usos they've beaten many times over..?


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

One of the weaker ones but still solid.

Kid....man :lol


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

I love Breezango. 


They make me ridiculously happy. Well, as happy as I get watching Smackdown.


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

NEW.....CASE ROCKS!!!! lol.. Idk why that made me laugh but it did.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

FINALLY that stupid Fashion Police garbage is over, Oh God here comes Mojo


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

New...Case Rock! New...Case Rocks!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

New Case Rocks :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

That segment was fun.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

The Maharajah will soon grace us with his aura!!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Mojo literally had to come and tell Shane he's still alive to get a match.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

new day are crap


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

This show has been a gong show other than a decent AJ-Ziggler match.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

One of the few times I am actually rooting for the Maharajah


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

BaeJLee said:


> Meh, still better than the This Is My Life segment :shrug


What's that got to do with Smackdown and the opening of the show?

Keep Raw's shitness out of it, Smackdown has its own shit we have to deal with and we saw tonnes of it in the first half hour


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

Here comes Mojo to do a job. I can see Mojo as a good heel, if he's done right.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

"Listen, Big E. If that even *is* your real initial. :homer2"

"New! Case rocks!"

I love them thuggish and ruggish Usos, but fucking hell, Fanny and Breezy really deserve a tag title reign at this point. :lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Billy Kidman appearing on SDL:mark


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Even in a comedy role, I'm so glad that Tyler Breeze is finally at least being used.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

So, hopefully three way TLC with Breezango, Usos, and New Day at Summerslam? 
Or a Hell in a Cell


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Doo Doo Doo Dooooooooooooo!!!!


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Alright_Mate said:


> What's that got to do with Smackdown and the opening of the show?
> 
> Keep Raw's shitness out of it, Smackdown has its own shit we have to deal with and we saw tonnes of it in the first half hour


Who cares what brand it's on, it's still WWE as a whole


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Alright, I thought Jinder got his theme changed for a sec :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Kneel before the Maharaja, Mojo.







:bow


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Thanks for letting us know when Mahal drops the strap. 

I love Jinder!


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

I can't believe I'm saying this but please win Jinder.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

JINDER DRESSED LIKE ISSIS BAW GOD


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

What an entrance


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Charlynch Now. Then. Forever.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

No one gives a shit about you jobber. Mojo is more over.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

No reaction?


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Guess Mojo has to lose here so people can stop saying Mojo beat Mahal a couple weeks before he became champion? Look out folks its Jobber vs Jobber!!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

New Day and Breezango...GOATS of comedy.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Charlynch Now. Then. Forever.


That was awesome. Also kind of looks like they're smoking a joint :lol


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Jinder looking like a million bucks

The Modern Day Maharaja

:ha


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

The Modern Day Maharaja!


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

lol WWE Champion wrestling at the start of the 2nd hour...... 

US Champion and Rockstar of WWE >>> WWE Champion


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Mahal looking like he's in ISIS by entering with his turban wrapped around his face...and he still doesn't get a reaction. :kobelol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

0 reaction for Jinder :lol

Dope entrance tough, and his theme is growing on me


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

John Cena return promo right before Jinder.. Hmmm...

Jinder is mad awesome!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Jinder needs to enter on an elephant at Mania.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

BaeJLee said:


> Who cares what brand it's on, it's still WWE as a whole


Smackdown live discussion thread.

Smackdown being the key word.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That entrance was fucking dope


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

JC00 said:


> lol WWE Champion wrestling at the start of the 2nd hour......
> 
> US Champion and Rockstar of WWE >>> WWE Champion


Look who he's facing also. Tf is this?

Also no reaction for Jinder. Lord.


----------



## MOBELS (Dec 29, 2010)

That new entrance is slick as for Jinder


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

THE FRUMIOUS BANDERSNATCH said:


> Jinder needs to enter on an elephant at Mania.


I bet the ramp will be longer than this years Mania so that might not work well :lol


----------



## moss (Apr 13, 2003)

mojo's ring gear is hurting my eyes


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wait...wasn't el Majarete getting INSANE reactions and shit? What happened?


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

I would laugh so hard if Mojo just randomly wins tonight against Maharaja Jinder. Grab that brass ring, Mojo! lol


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

Heat magnet my ass. Anyone can get boos shitting on America but he gets crickets when he comes out.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This is like Hogan/Warrior 27 years later.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

I hate Mojo's offense. Gah


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Alright_Mate said:


> Smackdown live discussion thread.
> 
> Smackdown being the key word.


And yet I don't care


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I wonder if 6 months ago I told you one of these men would WWE Champion, which one would you actually guess would be champ.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Why a babyface shine here? This should wrap up in under five minutes to build up Jinder imo. In honesty, what is Mojo's upside (dont dislike the guy, I just see nothing. He is a good body with energy. So?)


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

They're muting the crowd to hold the Maharaja back.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Jinder has to be the least over World Champion ever


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

TD Stinger said:


> I wonder if 6 months ago I told you one of these men would WWE Champion, which one would you actually guess would be champ.


The ref :shrug


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Cena/Jinder all but confirmed for Summerslam, wonderful.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Jinder is ridiculous, this title reign is ridiculous.

I really hope Cena does bury his ass when he returns.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

BaeJLee said:


> No reaction?


What do you mean? All it takes is a push to get big reactions, no?

I mean...right?


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

I don't see why people on here dislike Mojo. He has a cool look, is okay on the mic, and is athletic in the ring. I think he can be useful.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Thank God.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

THANK YOU GOD


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Mojo's neon green boots, and gear overall tbh, bother me on a visceral level.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CLEAN!!!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That happened


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

redban said:


> I don't see why people on here dislike Mojo. He has a cool look, is okay on the mic, and is athletic in the ring. I think he can be useful.


He does this....


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Lord what a shit match. Jinder is getting zero reaction. Vince needs to wake up the India market will be there whether Jinder is champion or not. Stop killing SD's title picture with this joke of a champion.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Clean win that no one in the crowd buys? They are desperate to give Vince's wet dream legitimacy... it ain't working. No one hives a fuck about the talentless jobber.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wow what a MASSIVE reaction for Jinder...


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

BaeJLee said:


> And yet I don't care


And I don't care about the this is your life segment which everyone knows was shite.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

A match of the year candidate. This Jinder guy is such a talent.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Does the Andre The Giant Rumble do anything for anybody? I mean I'm glad that Mojo lost but I'm just wondering.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Yay, promo time! Can't wait to get my Maharajah shirt!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Xenophobes. :tripsscust


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Take your medicine, WWE universe!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

I forgot Randy & Jinder were feuding.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Alright_Mate said:


> And I don't care about the this is your life segment which everyone knows was shite.


:lol then we agree with that


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Same Jinder promo every week. He's as bad as Wyatt.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

moss said:


> mojo's ring gear is hurting my eyes


I agree. Little things like this matter. He needs a contrast for his pasty skin.


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

Randy OrTEN


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Jinder looking strong with dem heel tactics.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Scorching promo by Jinder. True superstar right there.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Jinder's traps are very impressive. Guy has definitely been emphasizing the shrug sets!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

hahaha he botched


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Wow he almost slipped getting on the ropes. Ah boy...


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

He botched getting on the ropes? Christ... get the title off this embarrassment already. I'd rather Arquette as champion.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Holy crap, I can't take Nakamura seriously. Just the sound of his voice in this promo is making me laugh and I'm not sure that's what they are going for..


----------



## MFR55 (Jan 30, 2017)

starsfan24 said:


> He does this....


I liked it,i mean it was kinda unique


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Big E just ate dudes papers :Rollins


----------



## moss (Apr 13, 2003)

tupac movie ? so stupid


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Disappointed that Orton didn't attack Jinder.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Big E eating the papers. :lmao


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

It's a joke that this scrub Jinder actual is holding that WWE Championship and not Rusev.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Fuck off Jinder you fucking useless hardbody steroid using piece of trash.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

starsfan24 said:


> He does this....


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Another week with nothing going on between Orton and Mahal? They really are trying to make Mahal look legit as possible.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Skull Crushing Finale said:


> It's a joke that this scrub Jinder actual is holding that WWE Championship and not Rusev.


It's mind boggling really.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/872260685467660291


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Skull Crushing Finale said:


> It's a joke that this scrub Jinder actual is holding that WWE Championship and not Rusev.


What you don't like Majarete?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

That was nice of Harley to give ol Randy a shout when his legs are broken.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Well, Orton gets a promo, but I wish he would get a physical encounter with the guy already. I guess they'll wait until the last show before the ppv to make it look like he has a chance.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

New Day coming out, But where is :focus ?


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

"As my granddaddy once told me, a headlock is worth a thousand dives."


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Big E's face :lol

That should be Fabreeze in that match damnit.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

oh my god oh my god, that kid


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

JBL saying "FAKE NEWS" :mark


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Wait. How did New Day get a title shot at the SD titles when all they did was just show up and cut a promo? Yet Shane tells Lana she has to earn it?


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Fight me, I really like The New Day :shrug


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Usos need to come out and beat New Day down.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

starsfan24 said:


> He does this....


I love this gif. All Kinds of perfection.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

JC00 said:


> Wait. How did New Day get a title shot at the SD titles when all they did was just show up a cut a promo? Yet Shane tells Lana she has to earn it?


Hm? Longest tag champs in history not having to earn their title shot but on the other hand, someone who's hardly ever wrestled not being given a big match spot? Gosh... I just don't know :hmmm

I honestly, can't figure it out


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

JBL is terrible. Can he just go away !!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Apparently PIP is only a part timer.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Wow, Xavier just got Enzo'd.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

JC00 said:


> Wait. How did New Day get a title shot at the SD titles when all they did was just show up and cut a promo? Yet Shane tells Lana she has to earn it?


1 is the longest running tag team champ in history 

1 has never worked a singles match and lost their only tag match


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Awful show so far. Compare this to Raw last night.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> What you don't like Majarete?


Never was a fan of a Jinder tbh.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

JC00 said:


> Wait. How did New Day get a title shot at the SD titles when all they did was just show up and cut a promo? Yet Shane tells Lana she has to earn it?


New Day getting the Cena treatment. Just come back and get title shots without earning them. Fuck everyone else. They have to earn your shots around here.

Then again, Lana will probably get a title shot against Naomi, just for causing her the match earlier tonight.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

BaeJLee said:


> Hm? Longest tag champs in history not having to earn their title shot but on the other hand, someone who's hardly ever wrestled not being given a big match spot? Gosh... I just don't know :hmmm
> 
> I honestly, can't figure it out


So? That was on Raw. Which their last appearance didn't they lose twice to The Revival.

Which even the supposed "crown jewel" of the shake up had to beat Naomi in a non-title match to get a title match


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

Alright_Mate said:


> Fuck off Jinder you fucking useless hardbody steroid using piece of trash.


Dry your tears, mate


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

I like the New Day but the Usos have been on fire. They better keep it at MITB.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

JC00 said:


> So? That was on Raw. Which their last appearance didn't they lose twice to The Revival.
> 
> Which even the supposed "crown jewel" of the shake up had to beat Naomi in a non-title match to get a title match


So what? How about Alexa Bliss popping up on Raw, winning the #1 contender match and then winning the title?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The Usos spitting that HEAT :mark:


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The Usos being so savage right now.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

New Day getting ROASTED


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

A year ago I never would've thought that I'd be looking forward to the Usos holding a mic.


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

Yeah USOS!!!!


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Damn, the Uso's just killing it..


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

New Day got rekt


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

what is this shit


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Loving the Usos.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Usos!:lmao :heston


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

The USOS are gold as heels!
Imagine if they turned Roman heel and paired him with them!
ANd a heel Naomi!


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Daaaannng Usos!!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I like how Xavier Woods played along before he got roasted :lol

"What are THOOOOSSSEE??" :sodone


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

wwetna1 said:


> 1 is the longest running tag team champ in history
> 
> 1 has never worked a singles match and lost their only tag match


Then explain how Shane told Charlotte "you have to earn your title shots on SD" and made her wrestle Naomi in a non-title match to become the # 1 contender?


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Usos proving why they ran this tag team division for years. I mean I would pay to see them and Hardys


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Usos are the best tag team in both divisions tbh.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

DammitC said:


> I like how Xavier Woods played along before he got roasted :lol
> 
> "What are THOOOOSSSEE??" :sodone


I seriously thought they were gonna make a Paige joke :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The GOONSOS. That is all. :mark:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I am honest, I was half expecting a :focus joke on Xavier


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

heel_turn said:


> The USOS are gold as heels!
> Imagine if they turned Roman heel and paired him with them!
> ANd a heel Naomi!


You had me until Naomi.

I like her, but doubt she would be effective as a heel. Actually scratch that, have her squash Bliss and all the nerds on here will hate her


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Had to add the Usos in my signature. They've been unreal.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

JC00 said:


> Then explain how Shane told Charlotte "you have to earn your title shots on SD" and made her wrestle Naomi in a non-title match to become the # 1 contender?


We have also seen Cena put himself in the Rumble title match because he's John Cena, nuff said, and Shane and Bryan co-sign it. 

Inconsistency


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Go away Sami.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

wwetna1 said:


> We have also seen Cena put himself in the Rumble title match because he's John Cena, nuff said, and Shane and Bryan co-sign it.
> 
> Inconsistency


We can also expect this again with his return in July


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Zayn is a geek in the same way Crash Holly was a geek


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Someone please make a gif of Sami twitching like Shinsuke. :lol


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

That's how you book Baron Corbin


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Thank you Corbin!


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Not only does Corbin sounds like a dork, he dresses like one as well.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Corbin ISN'T FINISHED WITH YOU YET


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Like the sucker punch and the look. Very SAMCRO for Corbin/ Give Corbin a damn bike too to put it over the top


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Damn, made him look like a punk.. LAWLS!


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

LOL and Lana just get her shot just because she attacks Naomi.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Corbin will be taken out of the ladder match. Would Rusev replace him?


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

YES LANA :mark

So much for that conversation people were just having :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lana's first match and she's gonna be champ :lol


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

God she sucks in promos.... please beat her Lana.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Usos the stars of the show so far.


----------



## Badshah e Hind (May 25, 2017)

Baron Corbins best promo ever

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Hey! Leave Lana's beauty hair out of this!!!


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Gonna be real fun seeing the people that shit on Alexa marking out over Lana being champ.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Love how KO doesn't step on his face. Just awesome.


----------



## MFR55 (Jan 30, 2017)

Flair was booked as naomi's equal but lana is going 2 beat her,both divisions will have their own personal version sable now,this is truly a ravishing blissful age 2 live in


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Lana winning the title. :mark


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Imagine if we have Lana and Alexa as champions :heston

Divas revolution everyone


----------



## Badshah e Hind (May 25, 2017)

Usos promo was top class. They've stolen the show.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Owens Entrance alone was better than this whole show, other than that awesome Styles Clash from Styles on Ziggler.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I don't expect Lana winning...but they did make Jinder champion so who the hell knows what's going on.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Jay Valero said:


> Go away Sami.


I would say Corbin just granted your wish there, at least until he hobbles out later to get his ass kicked again.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

CesaroSwing said:


> You had me until Naomi.
> 
> I like her, but doubt she would be effective as a heel. Actually scratch that, have her squash Bliss and all the nerds on here will hate her


But what if she started throwing shade?

"Alexa, you don't need to even have to get on your knees cause you so short when you're getting ahead backstage"

"Natalya, I don't know what's more crippled, your husband or your mic skills"

"Bayley, looks like Mae Young and Eugene had you"


----------



## Badshah e Hind (May 25, 2017)

insert yet another Naomi snatch you bald god she sucks. I dont get why she gets so much love on YT comments. Its probably BLM supporting pre teens.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Someone asked for it. Here you go.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/872266301099606016


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Push him all you want, even in India people don't care about Jinder...










His trending graph has been going downwards ever since he won the belt.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

JC00 said:


> Gonna be real fun seeing the people that shit on Alexa marking out over Lana being champ.


While I would prefer Becky, at least Lana is a massive step up from thr failure that is Naomi. And who knows, maybe Lana's training paid off and is better than most seem to think.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Imagine if we have Lana and Alexa as champions :heston
> 
> Divas revolution everyone


Divas CounterRevolution

Naomi will retain. 
This is just an exhibition to debut Lana. 

Lana more over than Alexa already!


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

I won't comment on Lana until she actually has a match.

Please give us PiP during this main event.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Lana vs Naomi could potentially be the worst match of the year


----------



## MFR55 (Jan 30, 2017)

Kabraxal said:


> While I would prefer Becky, at least Lana is a massive step up from thr failure that is Naomi. And who knows, maybe Lana's training paid off and is better than most seem to think.


2 sables for the price of one,Vinny.Mac is the gift that keeps on giving


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Go the fuck away TJP. Lets get this match going.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

That was a good Sami promo. I would love for them to do more with him than just have him getting ass kicked every week.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Mordecay said:


> Lana vs Naomi could potentially be the worst match of the year


After Jinder/Mojo? Highly unlikely.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yeah TJP and it will cease to exist because of you...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

TJP!:liquor


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> That was a good Sami promo. I would love for them to do more with him than just have him getting ass kicked every week.


He might win MITB.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Why does he have pyro? It was fine before. Just unnecessary.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## MFR55 (Jan 30, 2017)

Kabraxal said:


> After Jinder/Mojo? Highly unlikely.


Dana VS alexa bliss is yet 2 happen dont celebrate just yet we can go lower


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I think TJP was the villain in the spy kids movie or some other shitty nickelodeon/disney kids movie. he's just awful. 

SHINNY!!! YEAOH!!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I laugh at TJP saying the cruserweights exist just because of him, fucking useless champion


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Every time Shinsuke folds on the ground like that, my back just hurts watching it.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

wtf nakamur has pyro now, for crying out loud wwe the entrance is fine as it is


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The pyro felt out of place.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

PaigeLover said:


> He might win MITB.


True. But I doubt he does though.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Ya'll can't say he's not over. He got chants earlier and people singing his theme!
Go Shinsuke!!!

Not to get ahead of myself, but I can't wait to see him enter the Rumble match!!!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Between Nakamura and Jinder entrances we have at least 15 minutes of the show


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

I expect some tomfoolery


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Sigh. First time ever? Well no, not really. First time ever in WWE maybe. 

Oh whatever, WWE exists in its own little bubble of reality and always will. I shouldn't be picky about it.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Lana's fan base will now increase.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Baron always sounds like he is rehearsing his lines..


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Yep no PiP. Figures :bunk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Push him all you want, even in India people don't care about Jinder...
> http://i.imgur.com/0XOJUyL.png[/IMG]
> 
> His trending graph has been going downwards ever since he won the belt.


I mean really, what was there to look up? His recent story is told ad nauseam in weekly replays, his character is underdeveloped horridly, he really has no important history before his return. Everyone who needed to find out anything about his past probably already has.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

RAW got Smackdown this week. Which is rare.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Nakamura just beat the U.S. champ!!!!!!!!!


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Owens beaten clean.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Lol Kevin is never gonna beat Naka.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol how many times does this make? 3 straight? lol wow they really like jobbing Owens out to Nakamura don't they? Jesus christ.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Jesus christ, I just realized KO has took the pinfall for the past 3 weeks..


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Wow. Totally clean.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

YAAASSS. Shinsuke pins the fat guy!!! 

No tomfoolery!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Yep, KO is Nakamura's bitch


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

this company man, this company


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Awful. Owens is so much more talented than Nakamura.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Atta baby Corbin.


----------



## Badshah e Hind (May 25, 2017)

owens is nakamuras fat jobber

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Corbin has looked like a beast this past month.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Glad I turned in for the main. Good little match between KO and Nak.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Jesus christ, I just realized KO has took the pinfall for the past 3 weeks..


Shocking because?



THE FRUMIOUS BANDERSNATCH said:


> Wow. Totally clean.


As it should be.



Mordecay said:


> Yep, KO is Nakamura's bitch


As it should be.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> Jesus christ, I just realized KO has took the pinfall for the past 3 weeks..


Yeah, it sucks, but I didn't expect Nakamura to receive a lost just yet.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

That was an underwhelming episode on the whole.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Fun Smackdown!

I will give it a 10.

They just murked RAW..


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

Nak should get a us title shot at this point he has pinned ko three times


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Nakamaura :mark:


----------



## Badshah e Hind (May 25, 2017)

wkc_23 said:


> RAW got Smackdown this week. Which is rare.


since the shakeup i'd say RAW has beeen marginally better than SD. But both are average now. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

So, Owens is officially Naka’s bitch. Ambrose must be so proud.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Double I guess


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SDL fell short of RAW this week. Let's not makes this a habit.


----------



## Badshah e Hind (May 25, 2017)

wwe love booking heel champs like shit as usual. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

Disgusting. Owens jobbing to that geek.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dangerous Nemesis said:


> Yeah, it sucks, but I didn't expect Nakamura to receive a lost just yet.


I for sure knew Naka was gonna win there. It was just one of those random thoughts, about KO. Not how you should be booking your US champ :lol


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Firstly, that match was booked no where near what KO and Nakamura are capable of doing together. Awful match, because they didn't let them do anything. Secondly, Owens losing clean again is a joke. Thirdly, Smackdown fucking sucked.


----------



## Badshah e Hind (May 25, 2017)

Owens face of america gimmick has been killed by creative. SD live was average. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> Corbin has looked like a beast this past month.


That's cuz he's winning MITB


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Alright, time for moar Bloodborne.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Owens never takes the Kinshasa that good imo, it always looks kind weak whenever he takes it, i don't know why.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Wheres all the people who said they were ruining Naka? He just keeps winning from the way I see it :draper2


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Dammit I forgot to watch SDL this week... off to find a replay..


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

After tonight I gotta give Smackdown credit for never giving Naomi long ass promos. I wish RAW would take that approach with some of its women.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

What's the deal with Carmella and Ellsworth? Really now. Are these two fucking?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> What's the deal with Carmella and Ellsworth? Really now. Are these two fucking?


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

it's good to see Nak on TV but I need him to start doing more moves and having better matches. You can't overbook his matches, just let Nak do whatever he wants; he's one of the best in the world- what's the worst that could happen?

You signed a great wrestler WWE, now you must let him wrestle in a great way. Give him more freedom in the ring and good things will happen.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

I thought Heat Slater was the Rock star


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

48 pages for the discussion thread? Guess Smackdown is firmly back in B show territory...


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Rankles75 said:


> 48 pages for the discussion thread? Guess Smackdown is firmly back in B show territory...


Do you blame them? SD has been horrible since the shakeup. I guarantee big match John will make things better though.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Main event was pretty tame. Nak sold the shit out of the end of days though.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

They really need to get the WWE title off Mahal. The show REALLY feels lackluster because of it; well ever since Orton won it against Wyatt. They need to get their shit together and put the title back on Styles.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

JDP2016 said:


> After tonight I gotta give Smackdown credit for never giving Naomi long ass promos. I wish RAW would take that approach with some of its women.


it's funny right. Someone backstage noticed how Naomi probably isnt the bet at long winded promos, so they said "lets just have her do quick one liners so we dont expose her weakness"... and bam! no problem.

Good smackdown and i must say, a good weekend for the WWE overall. 

this would've been a GREAT smackdown if Lana was still the ravishing russian. WHAT THE HELL IS THE POINT OF THIS "NEW PERSONA" LANA?!!? The new music sucks. And like, why? She would've gotten a MUCH bigger pop if they played her other music.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

I really enjoyed this episode of Smackdown. Not without its faults, but everything entertained me to some degree.

The opening segment did a good job of making the Women's MITB seem like a huge deal, and that briefcase looks slick. A little random thought- I don't often praise Natalya outside of her wrestling ability, but her reaction to the briefcase was great, just her facial expression put it over as a prized possession. They wisely kept everyone short and sweet on the mic, and wow what a reaction for Becky! She hasn't been a priority in a while, but Rochester loved her anyway. There's hope for her yet.

The debut of Lana! God, she looked good. Reports from NXT live events have said she's doing fairly well in the ring, so that's encouraging. Very intrigued to see Naomi vs. Lana at MITB. The six women tag was well put together, I believe everyone in the match got a moment or two to shine. Naomi's offense looked good against Tamina especially.

Nice callback for Mojo beating Jinder, I liked that little backstage moment to give a concrete reason for the rematch to happen on SD, rather than just throwing them out there for a 5 minute squash with maybe a passing line about it on commentary. Didn't take long and immediately raised the stakes for an otherwise regular TV match. I don't like Mojo all that much, but in storyline terms, he had great points- really strange for the SD commish Shane to not use the Andre Battle Royal winner for months.

AJ vs. Ziggler- I feel like, given time and a story, these two could really tear it up on PPV, but I like the fact that we got a well wrestled, condensed version on TV. Quick, nice dose of athleticism, and a teaser to what these two talents could do in the future. As much as I like getting lengthy, high quality matches, I appreciate the restraint in not giving it all away on TV. The callback to last week's finish was cool, and as much as I don't like 50/50 booking, I appreciate that they value Styles enough to give him his win back immediately following the obligatory hometown loss.

I love these Fashion Files skits. Sue me, I'm a sucker for awkward, cringey humour. The pinboard continues to amuse the hell out of me with the little shots at backstage guys like Kidman and Hayes (repeat offender). Then New Day played off the Fashion Police very well.

I will give WWE major points for presentation- they are doing everything in their power to make Jinder Mahal look like a big deal. That graphic that rolled along the ramp looked sweet. I was a bit conflicted in this match. I don't like Jinder or Mojo at all. As WWE champ, it made more sense for Jinder to win, but I thought they might want to make Mahal look vulnerable in the ring, and I'd have no problem with that. However, because I don't think much of Mojo, I didn't really want him to win because that would ruin the perfect field of the MITB ladder match. Basic action, nothing really wrong with it, and Jinder uses heel tactics to beat someone way down the pecking order. The right call, really. He needs to do something about his finisher though, I haven't yet seen him get enough height or impact with it for it to be a credible finisher. As much as I don't like him being in this spot, because his performances are yet to impress me, WWE are presenting and booking Jinder well at the moment.

Jinder's post match promo was sledgehammer esque in its subtlety. I called him saying "in the USA" in my head when he referenced going to St. Louis. The whole foreign heel thing is so boring and overplayed. Can't he just be a bad guy that happens to be Indian, rather then making it the main focus of his persona? Unfortunately, Rochester gave the reaction WWE wanted with those brain-dead "USA" chants. Idiots.

Back to positivity! As much as I'm waiting for Nakamura to impress me on the main roster also, that video package with the artist painting was really cool, and made Shinsuke look special.

Randy Orton's little promo backstage was exactly what it needed to be. Orton's not the greatest promo, but keeping his promos short and to the point almost turn it into a strength.

Fun in-ring debut for the New Day. The crowd was receptive, and they got their shit in. Entertaining and full of energy. The Usos deliver week after week on the mic. Nice to see them mix intensity and humour without going corny. I actually have high hopes for the Usos vs. New Day at MITB.

Someone backstage really dislikes Sami Zayn, they're going out of the way to portray him as annoying. It's a shame because he was so likeable in NXT. Corbin gets to look good though in kicking his ass, I'm a big fan of The Lone Wolf.

Much like Styles vs. Ziggler earlier, I enjoyed the Owens vs. Nakamura main event because I wasn't expecting a classic on TV with 10 mins left in the show. It was a good teaser for what they could do with bigger stakes, and Corbin was good on commentary throughout. So much confidence.

Nakamura gets the win, and as much as I'd like to see Owens look stronger than that, he can absorb a loss, whereas Nakamura is getting established to a new audience, and if WWE view him as a big deal, he probably shouldn't be losing this early in his run either. Owens can easily turn this into a positive in future weeks, as commentary sort of emphasised Shin having KO's number. All Owens needs to do is blindside Nakamura backstage next week and put him through a table, or hit him with a ladder, whatever.

Speaking of blindsiding Nakamura, the King of Strong Style took that End of Days like a champ. Corbin's my top pick to win MITB, followed by Owens (these losses for the US Champ do follow the usual formula of MITB winners looking weak before the win- so it's more of a ***surprise!!!***).

But I was engaged through the whole duration of Smackdown. Felt like it built well to the MITB PPV, and all the matches currently announced for it have my interest- bar Jinder vs. Orton. But I didn't even mind Jinder on this episode of Smackdown, he played his part well. Thumbs up for the blue brand this week from me. I give the edge to Raw- for Reigns vs. Wyatt and the Joe segment- but Smackdown is definitely holding its own.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Checking the highlights on YT and I enjoyed the Breezango/New Day segment more than I thought I would. That type of light hearted thing done correctly is always welcome. Kidman was my favorite cruiserweight back in WCW, so to see Breezango call to attention how atrocious his attire really was 20 years later is golden. :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Finally caught up on RAW and now watching SDL.

Thoughts so far..

Shane having to make shiet up to hype up Tamina..sad.

Maybe Shane needs to speak organic promos because he hasn't been able to get his rehearsed shiet right since he returned.

And, it's official... Fashion Police is funnier than New Day.

So when JBL stopped talking for like a day, during the Mojo/Jinder match (still ongoing), was that Vince yelling in his ear to say the right shiet?

Jinder got his win back on Mojo...I'm OK with it. 

Mojo will have his time soon.

The Uso's keep on getting better outside the ring.

Bravo fellas!

Damn my boi Corbin fugged up Sami, lmfao!

WOW... KO jobs to Naka again... wonder what the pay off is for KO?


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

When they did the Money in the Bank briefcase revealed my friend joked how outraged people would be if it wasn't a briefcase but a handbag instead :Rollins


----------



## Badshah e Hind (May 25, 2017)

wwe9391 said:


> Wheres all the people who said they were ruining Naka? He just keeps winning from the way I see it :draper2


 because they kept giving him long talking segments exposing his english speaking spells 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Like every episode for the past few months this one was no different, yet again uninteresting and boring.

Women doing their usual shit.
Jinder cutting the same boring promo.
Jinder vs Mojo in one of the worst match ups possible.
More average matches because they rush for time.

Raw yet again wins this week, this time quite comfortably.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

I don't watch SmackDown, but someone always posts the Fashion Files segments on Reddit and I really enjoy them. I agree, Fashion Police is way funnier than whatever New Day is supposed to be now.


----------



## Mr. Poopy Butthole (Apr 2, 2017)

That was the Match that was suppose to Happen at Backlash...

Nakamura looked like a fucking killer... Owens sold and bumped like a boss for him... this is how you present him properly...


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Breezango are incredible.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SDL was good again, but none of the segments had the import of Joe's promo. Uso's and Breezango are killing it, entertainment wise.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

This week's Smackdown was solid. Nice new looking MITB briefcase for the Women to chase after. Lana made her debut and the fans reacted to her hotness. I don't think I ever heard Tamina speak and this was the first time I heard her talk. The Fashion Police continue to be a highlight as well with their comedy. Even the New Day had a funny exchange with them. The Usos continue to be on fire since turning heel. Jinder Mahal got a win back against Mojo Rawley. Too bad the shows don't revolve around him but the Title does look good on his physique. And that Shinsuke/Owens match was good although not sure I like seeing these top guys lose often.


----------

